# IS THIS GOING TO BE ENOUGH TO FINALLY WAKE US UP?



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

What you're seeing in the Middle East right now -- the fighting in Lebanon and in Gaza -- are the direct and predictable result of Israel's demonstrations of weakness. You do not show any sign of weakness to Islamic fascists. They will revel in it, and will then attack to press their perceived advantage.

Israel pulls it's citizens and settlements out of Gaza. This Israel does as a show of good faith and an inducement to the so-called "Palestinians" to react with a concession of their own and move toward a lasting negotiated peace. After the Gaza pull out Israeli Prime Minister Ehud Olmert remarked that Israel was "tired" and wanted to work harder for peace. Another sign of Israeli weakness. "We're tired. Please leave us alone."

So ... Islamic terrorists in Gaza build a nice little tunnel and use it to attack Israel. They kidnap an Israeli soldier. Hezbollah Islamic fascists in Lebanon conduct a similar attack from the North. They kill several Israeli soldiers and kidnap two. These were clear-cut acts of war against Israel, and Israel is responding.

Newt Gingrich says that we and the rest of the world have to come to terms that we're in the middle of what he calls World War III.

It's been said that this World War, sometimes called the War On Terror, has an enemy that is difficult to define. Nothing could be further from the truth. We know who the enemy is in this world war: it is the savages who practice radical Islam. We know exactly who they are and we know exactly where to find them: Iran, Syria, Hezbollah in Lebanon and Hamas in the West Bank and Gaza strip. Let's also be sure to mention the Wahabbis of Saudi Arabia and a good number of professors in American colleges and universities. This isn't rocket science...it's never been more clear exactly who the enemy is and where to find them.

So what should we do? It's time for the United States, Israel and whoever else values freedom and our way of life to eliminate radical Islam once and for all. The time to speak of toleration, negotiations and appeasement is past. Israel tried this route, and we clearly see what it bought them. *Nothing but misery and death at the hands of the wonderful, peaceful religion of Islam.* :******:

Radical Islam needs to be eliminated from the face of the Earth. *This must be done militarily, not through any more failed negotiations.* Anything short of total annihilation of Islamic fascism is unacceptable. The radical Islamic government in Iran should be toppled and its leaders exterminated. Same with Syria. Israel should be fully unleashed and supported in an effort to eliminate Hamas and Hezbollah. It's time for them to breathe their last breath and be rewarded with their 72 virgins -- or 72 white grapes, as the case may be.

Unfortunately, that's not what's going to happen. The pro-appeasement forces in the United Nations, Europe and the American Democratic Party will call for a halt in the fight before the enemy has been erased. Once again Israel will have come close to destroying her enemies, only to be sold out by the world community. Too bad.

Inside Israel we have leftists marching and demanding an end to Israel's military moves. The appeasement left is pulling out the same mantras perfected by the left in this country. They're detailing the deaths of women and children, and calling for even more negotiations. Never mind that the negotiating has been going on for more than 50 years. Any rational observer can quickly see that the radical Islamist position on negotiations is that you negotiate to buy time, you kill to take the advantage.

One idiot protestor in Israel told a reporter "I think that Israel should negotiate with Hezbollah and Hamas and release Palestinian prisoners in exchange for the hostages. This way this story will come to an end." Yes --- Israel has it's share of leftist idiots too. :eyeroll:

This world cannot exist in peace and prosperity as long as we approach radical radical Islam with a politically correct, Mr. Nice Guy hands-off game plan. Israel realizes what's at stake here, Americans need to be reminded.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I agree ... With PART of that ...

Weakness (real or preceived) is of no benefit to anyone on our side in this War

However ... Radical Islam will never be "Killed Off."

The problem lies at the hands of a man Islam deems to be "The Prophet Mohammed" ... He put a bunch of guidelines in print for the World Of Islam to use as a Guide in Life. There in lies the problem, Any person (or generation) choosing to read that information and act on it "Literally, as it's Written" can easily be lead to the same Radical Beliefs forever into the future, exactly as they have been in the past.

The only way to accomplish "Killing off Radical Islam" would be to kill Mohammed and Burned his Papers ... We are about 1,400 years too late for that.

This very War has been fought now for over 1,000 years to varying degrees ... and atleast twice on a very Large Scale.

Due to the existence of the Koran ... It will never end.

Clearly, all these Radicals understand is Brutal Savagery which they dish out at will ... and they willingly endure ... because of the "Promised Pleasures from Allah" awaiting Martyrs.

As for the "Non-Radicalized/Passive Muslims" ... It is my understanding there is a core belief within Islam that all things happen "At the will of Allah." Which translates to the average Muslim having a basic acceptance of this Brutality based on the belief that ... "Were it not the Will of Allah it would not happen."

In the end I believe all we can hope for is to kill enough of it off and demonstrate enough brutilization to the remainder of Islam, hopefully "Re-Canning" them ... where the radical remnents can be expected to fester to fight another day hopefully many years into the future.

If it proves possible to instill "Secular Freedom and Democracy" in the region that will hopefully create local/internal supression of the Radical Element and buy more time before the next large scale run-in with Islam.

The big problem today is with any chance meeting of Radical Islam and Nuclear Weapons ... Their menatality provides very little reluctance in putting the weapons to use. Time is of the essence and in the end "The stage is set for the World to Burn."


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Bobm,
I agree with you. There is no negotiation. It will be a fight to the death.

I don't understand the rest of the world when they say that Israel should not have retaliated so agressively. That is total BS. What do they expect them to do. Sit back and die of a thousand cuts.

If and when Iran goes nuclear. They will launch at Israel. There is no doubt about it. Iran's president has openly called for the elimination of Israel and the world acts like Israel should restrain themselves.

Radical Islam does not believe in separation of civilian and soldier. Everyone is fair game.

It's time for the world to see things as they are.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> It's time for the world to see things as they are.


Its going to have to be rubbed in some of these dumbasses faces for a while before they come around.

The Iranians are putting long range big missles in Lebanon right now, this thing is going to escalate rapidly.

I hope it does it needs to come to a head before the Iranians have nukes!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I don't understand the rest of the world when they say that Israel should not have retaliated so agressively. That is total BS


I agree........... what the hell is this new buzz phrase that is being used "un-proportional attack by Israel". Hey, we're only using unguided scud rockets so it isn't fair for you to use your planes, ships and guided missiles. How dumb can they get.

Decoy Dummy is right about one thing. Radical Islam will never be completely killed off. I thought it strange when during the last Presidential campaign Kerry made the statement that the best hope was to get terrorism to a acceptable level. He got hammered pretty hard by the Republicans for that statement. I understood what he was saying and he was right. Just that as usual he didn't say it in a manner that was chewable to most people. terrorism will never be totally eliminated just as racism will never be totally eliminated. But we may be able to get it to a level that it is only a small bleep on the screen of our daily lives.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Are any of you guys combat veterans?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

tb said:


> Are any of you guys combat veterans?


I normally always stick up for vets, but tell me what does being a vet have to do with having enough brains to know we need to defend ourselves. I would assume that defending ones self is such an innate response that even the mentally challenged would understand it. Perhaps if you were severely mentally challenged and from the Dearborn, Michigan area you would not understand.

As a side note, I think Hillary is reading nodakoutdoors. She nearly quoted Bobm. When Bob said we wouldn't tolerate Canada sending suicide bombers why should Israel tolerate it she must have read it. She said we must defend ourselves, and even used the Canada example Bob provided. Yup, she found our site alright.



> "Were it not the Will of Allah it would not happen."


So it must be the will of Allah that Israel blow their behind off. Maybe a nuke to send them to the stone age would be ok with Allah too. Invent the time machine and I will volunteer to go pay Mohammed a little visit.

What was that M0-hammed, Curly-hammed, and Larry-hammed used to say nuc, nuc, nuc, or nuke, nuke, nuke? Oh, Oh, is that politically incorrect?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the whole thing started when Israel supposedly lobbed a rocket into the middle of a Gaza beach crowded with merry Palestinians celebrating the Muslim Sabbath.

Well ... even though this story was originally reported in many U.S. newspapers, complete with accompanying pictures of a bereaved little girl who had just lost her family in the explosion, it turns out that the story is false. Can you imagine that? A story about an alleged Israeli "massacre" turns out to be false? Who would have thunk it? :eyeroll:

How far did the Palestinians go to try to blame this explosion on Israel? Well, Palestinian Television showed footage of Israeli naval vessels shelling Gaza. First they would show the shelling, then they would show video of the victims on the beach. It turns out that there were no Israeli ships off the coast of Gaza engaged in any shelling at the time of the incident. Palestinian television simply edited some of their stock footage of Israeli warships with pictures of the beach incident and presented it as a news story, a story bought by those anxious to believe the worst about Israel.

So .. what caused the explosion? Evidence now points to a Hamas mine.

It also turns out that the victims of this explosion were treated in Israeli hospitals. There it was discovered that the shrapnel found in the victims did not come from any known Israeli ordinance.

But who is going to believe all this? After all, don't we know that Muslims always tell the truth, and the Israelis always lie? :roll:

BUSH SUPPOSED TO REIN IN ISRAEL? :eyeroll:

In the meantime ... we're now just over a week into the Israeli-Hezbollah-Hamas-Iran-Syria conflict and the usual is starting to happen. The media is referring to the conflict as part of the 'cycle of violence,' as if the war just broke out with no aggression on Hezbollah's part. In addition, the Islamic appeasers of the world have sprung into action.

The UN is trying to broker a cease-fire, as is Tony Blair. Why? Hezbollah is a terrorist organization. Israel is doing the world a favor by destroying them. We should be encouraging Israel and offering to assist, not criticizing and trying to get them to pull back. The real tragedy in this whole war would be if it ends up being for nothing. Only a full, decisive and crushing victory :beer: over the Islamic radicals will make it worthwhile.

But perhaps the most galling are the comments from some of the Arab diplomats yesterday. They say the war is unlikely to end until the Bush Administration pressures Israel to stop fighting. One 'senior Arab diplomat' actually said this: "Just like only Nixon could go to China, only Bush can push Israel." :******:

It's the same story over and over. Muslims attack. Israel responds. Muslims demand that the U.S. hold Israel back. Then Muslims attack again. Israel responds again. Muslims start whining to the U.S.

Look ... last year Israel withdrew from Gaza. Israel forcibly removed 7000 Israeli settlers from Gaza. Israel ended the occupation of Gaza with no promise or reciprocity from Hamas or the Palestinians. How did the Palestinians respond? After Israel left they spent next several months lobbing over 1000 rockets across their border ... an international border recognized by Israel .. into Israeli territory in an attempt to kill Israeli civilians. While this shelling was going on no Muslim countries were willing to step in and pressure Hamas to call off the attacks :******: . Now Israel responds and it is up to the U.S. to step in and hold Israel back.

Bull%^*&!

So here's the template: Israel gets attacked, fights back and gets to the point where they are about to start a massive ground offensive and get rid of Hezbollah once and for all. Then, feeling pressure from oil-rich Arab countries, the United States government steps in and starts making Israel cave in. We are seeing that very thing unfold right before our eyes. uke:

This is a golden opportunity to clean out Lebanon and Gaza. We shouldn't criticize Israel, broker a cease-fire or any other such nonsense. We should be offering assistance.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Bobm,

Does this mean you are volunteering to serve in the armed forces? Or, if you are too old, how about sending your sons, daughters, nieces and nephews? Brothers?


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Bobm said:


> This is a golden opportunity to clean out Lebanon and Gaza.


No offense intended here ... but that is a way too narrow plain of thought. Or so it seems to me.

"Cleaning out" areas near Israel doesn't solve much ... in terms of "The Big Picture"

Cleaning out Iran and Syria and the Medrasses in Saudi Arabia is where the focus needs to be ...

And please don't confues that statement with Israel not defending it's self, but the notion that Israel should be wiped off the Map is being instigated and orchestrated from the places I mentioned ...

Proxies of terror moving closer to Israel in order to fight the battle will be a Given and will not cease ... until the Principal Instigators are brought to their knees.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Bobm,
> 
> Does this mean you are volunteering to serve in the armed forces? Or, if you are too old


Wah Wah Wah, Geez :eyeroll: will someone please change his diaper!

I was RA during the Vietnam "conflict" (I love that term 55,000 kia and its a "conflict" 2500 kiled in Iraq and the libs go nuts thats how wimpy this nation has become) not that its any of your business or pertinent to the conversation. If I wasn't too old I would be posting this from Iraq! :sniper:

*Service in the military is not a prerequisite to discussing politics, so drop your moronic inferences. *There is no draft so pussies don't need to worry about it.

The army has met or exceeded its recruiting goals for the last 13 recruiting periods so apparently there are plenty of brave clear thinking young men in our society with the guts and patriotism to take care of the nations business so the sissy liberals can stay home trembling and insinuating nonsense.

This stuff with the Islamic jihadists needs to come to a head and they need to be crushed, annihlated and I hope that we have the stones to back Isreal and let them do what should of been done years ago.

This crap has been going on way to long.

We kill them now or they will kill us later and they have just that as their stated goal.
Negotiation to a Jihadist Muslim means weakness and a chance for them to regroup and hit us again, we need to kill all of them.

Wimps need not apply.


----------



## Darkest Night (Jul 18, 2006)

I don't find any problem with muslims, radical muslims, that's another thing entirely. No other religion has had radicals blowing things up, it's ridiculous.

I don't find a problem with Mohammed either. He didn't even want to start a religion, in actuality, he was a christian. (If you tell a muslim that, they'll deny it.) The Qur'an was just his diary, it doesn't mean anything.

Radical muslims have interperated everything all wrong. But your right, we need to defend ourselves. If they had the authorization, our soldiers could end this war in a month.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

If Bobm had a fan club I'd join.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Bobm said


> It's the same story over and over. Muslims attack. Israel responds. Muslims demand that the U.S. hold Israel back. Then Muslims attack again. Israel responds again. Muslims start whining to the U.S.


Very true and it,s getting very old and uke:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Caught a little CNN last night. It sickens me how they are portraying Israel as the "bad child".

They were running around showing where Israel was blowing up "civilian" targets and not what they considered military targets.

Sickening, just sickening. :eyeroll:

They interviewed a guy and he said, "why don't they come here and fight us face to face?" Heard this morning on Foxnews Israeli troops had entered Lebanon. Would like to know what that tough talker says now.

I am glad Israel is doing what they are doing.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

boondocks said:


> If Bobm had a fan club I'd join.


 Bob already has a fan club and I am a huge fan, Bob keep up the great topics, any one can see you do your home work when discussing issues, I totally agree with what your saying on this issue. :beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

From: Townhall.com

Sheeple thought of the day: "Hezbollah is not my problem."

You think Hezbollah is only Israel's headache? Wake up. Iranian Hezbollah's spokesman Mojtaba Bigdeli's threat on Tuesday to dispatch 2,000 operatives "to every corner of the world to jeopardize Israel and America's interests" is more than just idle Islamic heavy breathing.

The Jew-hating terrorists of Hezbollah who call themselves the "party of God" are already here. In America. Plotting attacks. Raising money. Slipping through the cracks.

In May, the New York Post reported on Hezbollah's plans to activate sleeper cells in New York, Los Angeles, Boston and Detroit as the nuclear showdown with Iran heats up. One focal point: "the Iranian Mission to the United Nations, where there have already been three episodes in the last four years in which diplomats and security guards have been expelled for casing and photographing New York City subways and other potential targets." Heightened alert comes in the wake of reports that Iranian crackpot president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad met with Hezbollah leaders in Syria earlier this year.

For the full article by Michelle Malkin go to

http://www.townhall.com/columnists/colu ... 07/19/2006

This is a very BAD situation. No easy fix. Very scary...........


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

We had the largest navy in the world, the strongest war machein the world has ever seen, we had the Bomb, we had it all. the rest of the world was half dead and beaten from war and no one else had the bomb! We had the world in the palm of our hands.

All the horror in the world today is the fault of peace loving pacifist's? They will keep paving the road to hell with great intentions.

To ansewer the question "will this be enought to wake us up"?

Ansewer: NO! It will take a mushroom cloud to do that


----------



## mnwatrfwl (Sep 16, 2005)

Folks,

I served and did what had to be done at the time.

How can any one not see what is developing and not say we must involved either based on economically or fundamentally.

Isreal is doing what is best for it's people maybe our politicians should do what is best for our people and come to a common understandin g rather then worry about the votes or their popularity. They serve us not themselves.

JMO


----------

